# How to sweeten my wine



## B-well4200 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have just finished my first batch of wine. It is 5 Gallons of muscodine. It is a tad bitter so I am planning to sweeten it. I have question on this, I read that you should add 1 campden tablet per gallon of wine before bottling. I also read that when adding sugar you should add potassium sorbate to prevent re-fermentation. Do I need to do both of these things?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes. the campden (or metabisulphite) gives shelf life. the sorbate prevents the yeast from reproducing, preventing a renewed fermentation. sorbate used without sufficient sulphite will cause a geranium aroma.

Steve


----------



## B-well4200 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for your help.


----------

